# Political Corectness



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

is Hypocrisy, Institutionalized, not less.

To hell w truth, say the PCers; damn the excellence in any field, anywhere, state they; to the drain w common sense and basic human traits in favor of social engineering; trash the majority democracy in favor of "One group, One vote", no matter size; censor, curtail and ridicule any non-PCer; etc., etc.. 
In the process, to hell w true DemoCracy, the Rule of the People, which is actually the rule of the majority.

All in the name of an ideology that claims as its sublime goal not to intimidate and to make unhappy the ones lower on the ladder of the issue in question. Which is commendable in itself, as I was taught in the old days and then it was named politeness, but which in the process, dumbs and lowers the society to its lowest common factor, which is a deplorable result, to say the least, if not destructive. The same polite behavior was achieved WITH excellence, with objective and healthy differentiation, conducive to advance and progress b/c the "Best people lead and rule and serve as model!" as the prevailing motto of ALL in the society.

In the name of modern liberalism, which levels all arguments instead of presenting them in an hierarchical order of logical, circumstantial, importance (again, "One voice, One vote", no matter the logical weight of the voice), the old freedom- and truth-loving liberalism is portrayed as reactionism.

In short, what was good and nice, once, is bad and nasty today. Wonder. Angry.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

The truth will set you free. You can't really understand how PC got to where it is without an understanding of the role Gramsci has historically played. Here's a decent precis:


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Excellent article, radix! And I mean 'excellent' as in 'one could be/is better than another".


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Interesting article.

I submit that right wing people are just as doctrinaire in their version of political correctness as the left wing people are in theirs, though.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> I submit that right wing people are just as doctrinaire in their version of political correctness as the left wing people are in theirs, though.


There is, of course, some truth to this. I have found that a number of critiques:
Hoffer's "True Believers", Hofstadter's "The Paranoid Style in American Politics" to be equally true of the left and right.

The most egregious practicing of politics to me is when you put honesty in your field of expertise behind your political interests. Bellesiles is the first that comes to mind. Because of my personal political leanings and news filtering I'm more aware of this behaviour on the left, but I'm sure there are people on the right who do this too. Who is actually doing it more and who causes the most damage is not something that I'm going to pretend I know the entire truth about.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Didn't the phrase "politically correct" originate with Chairman Mao?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

BDS said:


> is Hypocrisy, Institutionalized, not less.
> 
> To hell w truth, say the PCers; damn the excellence in any field, anywhere, state they; to the drain w common sense and basic human traits in favor of social engineering; trash the majority democracy in favor of "One group, One vote", no matter size; censor, curtail and ridicule any non-PCer; etc., etc..
> In the process, to hell w true DemoCracy, the Rule of the People, which is actually the rule of the majority.
> ...


It's curious, troubling and totally off the mark to equate "political correctness" with any form of liberalism, whether modern or not. There's little difference in methodology between PCers and the political right wing; they are both so rigidly locked into their own ideology that they have blinders to any opposing view. I have no idea what your political stance might be, but to accuse liberals of something that is far removed from who they actually are is usually a tactic of the far right, for whom anything different from their ideology must be liberal, therefore wrong, wrong and wrong!


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Not so, rip, and others who might think that PC is a stance of the right, too.

In gen, I didn't see in the right the parallel of the impunity of calling 'illegal imigrants' 'undocumented imigrants' just so no one would be offended, one ex of many which the left made their daily bread.
What could be more offending than trashing the law of your own land just for being, well, PC?


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

But calling the fruit picking masses "undocumented immigrants" is the same as calling them the other. Stating that the use of the word "undocumented," which in and of itself means that the person hasn't the entry papers needed, disregards the law is a specious argument. Rather, it's a more formal, and removed, term, but right none the less. 

Being 'PC' is saying mentally challenged vice retarded. Yet for some strange reason this form of politesse is used as oft as a bogeyman as are the Nazis.


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

DJ, the pt here is that they felt it compelling to name them in a way that doesn't "insult", God forbid.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

BDS said:


> DJ, the pt here is that they felt it compelling to name them in a way that doesn't "insult", God forbid.


Yeah, but shouldn't you not want to insult people hither and yon throughout society?

Speaking of society, who are "they" that used this term?


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Of course I wouldn't want to insult folks, but:
Why is it insulting to call illegals 'illegal' when this is their status? And why is it insulting to call illegals 'illegal' when they sneak in and so showing that what they're doing is *illegal* even in their own eyes? And isn't it insulting to the US population to be shortchanged for something that is in the law? 

'they' is they, the hypocritical PCers.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

BDS said:


> Of course I wouldn't want to insult folks, but:
> Why is it insulting to call illegals 'illegal' when this is their status? And why is it insulting to call illegals 'illegal' when they sneak in and so showing that what they're doing is *illegal* even in their own eyes? And isn't it insulting to the US population to be shortchanged for something that is in the law?
> 
> 'they' is they, the hypocritical PCers.


Try calling them "criminal invaders" and see the responce you get Undocumented workers, criminal invaders, both are equally correct.

Just like 'assault weapon' has been used to demonize homeland-security rifles.

In other news, it's now correct to call someone an Indian again, or else the Smithsonian wouldn't have chosen the name National Museum of the American Indian.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

rip said:


> It's curious, troubling and totally off the mark to equate "political correctness" with any form of liberalism, whether modern or not. There's little difference in methodology between PCers and the political right wing; they are both so rigidly locked into their own ideology that they have blinders to any opposing view. I have no idea what your political stance might be, but to accuse liberals of something that is far removed from who they actually are is usually a tactic of the far right, for whom anything different from their ideology must be liberal, therefore wrong, wrong and wrong!


I could not disagree more. Political Correctness took off in the United States and Europe on college campuses with what we now equate to the "Free Love" generation. (The people in George Bush and Bill Clinton's age group)

The only place there is much of a right wing in terms of true conservativism is in the United States as western Europe has been taken over lot, stock, and barrel by liberal cowards as politicians and their press as well.

If you want to understand the roots of how Political Correctness and liberialism has taken over all of western Europe please read "While Europe Slept," by Bruce Bawer. (ISBN 0-385-51472-7) (I have no doubt that would be difficult to find anywhere in Europe!) Before you begin thinking the author is some right winger, know he is a gay journalist who's lived in Europe for several years.

Not that conservatives do not take part in the PC world we now live in, but make no mistake of it's roots, they are purely liberal.

Regards,

Bill
Portland, Oregon


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Even worse, Senator Harry Reid calls them "undocumented Americans".

https://hotair.com/archives/2007/06/05/video-reid-calls-illegals-12-million-undocumented-americans/


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Everybody from eskimos ( derogatory name for Inuit ) to the now vanished people of Tierra Del Fuego are properly americans. Half of the earth's sphere was named for some *** mapmaker who never even visited. All these labels give me a headache. When I fill out any form asking Race I scribble in Human, Sex I write YES! And as Will Rogers pointed out, two things we shouldn't watch are the making of sausage and laws. The only thing worse than being PC is dribbling out your opinion like some old geezer with an enlarged prostrate. WE used to have such a plethora ( I got that word deep fried in my vocabulary watching THE THREE AMIGOS ) of nice salty insults. Now it's 'them' - to me an incredibly scary old 50s martian invader movie that scared me into a condition modern New Age herbalists charge $50 to achieve whilst sharing dire descriptions of John Wayne's colon. I want lists people, long ones gleaned from Mercedes GPS that make that tutu wearing old hypocrite J. Edgar jealous from whatever afterlife he's filed under. Life was simpler, with a clarity when William Wallace wore his heavily padded, tan coloured overshirt, er highly individual tartan created by a clothmaker in ENGLAND. You could tell scot from english, if not true friend from true foe. Now I'm supposed to be a liberal, or secular humanist and know Obama's platform rote, while my conservative friends can describe Barry Goldwater's trap shotgun ( it was a Winchester model 12 so nobody stays awake tonight wondering.) I need some aspirin. "If I've failed to insult anyone, I apologise"- edward Abbey


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

The PCers slogans, from Isr-Pal conflict to the I/llegal/migrants issue, is "Peace now, Disaster after", or some other wimpy and disgusting liberal chauvinism dictum changed to fit the issue at hand, just to be nice and accepted and admired and looked up at, you know just to be, well, PC.

No matter that simple human common sense, a thing that exists in reality, tells you otherwise, no matter that in the process you might kill the patient or throw the baby w the water, all it matters is being PC.

No matter that the law of the land prohibits such behavior, as their own country, Mexico et al S. Am. states, does also, let them come in an invasion fashion, literally invasion. And the money lobby, which cannot be overcome, makes one hand w them all, spitting in the face of law abiding US citizen and/or the prospective imigrant.


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

radix:

I already had used the article educative info in a forum. I'm waiting to see what will be the response for mentioning 'Gramscians" and PC as his offspring and as a revamp and upgrade of Marxism.

Thanks!


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

Herbert Marcuse, perhaps?

koji


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Thracozaag said:


> Herbert Marcuse, perhaps?
> 
> koji


Seems a shame to mention a true academic such as Marcuse without expanding further. Where do you feel Marcuse theory sits with the Political Correct world we now live in?

Please clarify.

Bill
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

Just find it a bit paradoxical that the author advocates not studying Marxist social philosophers when he himself constructs his argument on the basis of what he attributes to Gramsci. (enjoyed the article a great deal, though)

koji


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Thracozaag;

Some connect political correctness to the ideas of Marcuse, in particular his claim that liberal ideas of free speech were in fact repressive. They see this "Marcusean logic" as being at the basis of the hundreds of college speech codes formulated on American university campuses (from Wikipedia, edited a bit).


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

BDS said:


> Thracozaag;
> 
> Some connect political correctness to the ideas of Marcuse, in particular his claim that liberal ideas of free speech were in fact repressive. They see this "Marcusean logic" as being at the basis of the hundreds of college speech codes formulated on American university campuses (from Wikipedia, edited a bit).


"Some" may in fact connect political correctness to the "Ideas" of Herbert Marcuse. It's my feeling based on both of his greatet works "Eros and Civilization," and "One Dimensional Man," that "Some" have betrayed his ideas and taken him completely out of context.

In one brief example Dr. Marcuse replied to a University student and said the following: "What I have found on many college campuses I have visited: a growing anti-intellectual attitude among the students. There is no contradiction between intelligence and revolution. Why are you afraid of being intelligent?"

This statement begins to define that Marcuse was first an intellectual and second the "Marxist mahatma" many have labeled him as.

Political correctness is a way for millions of people who have fallen short in one way or another to reason away their failures. It attempts to paint the world in endless shades of grey.

Political correctness is "Postmodernism," and postmodernism is an approach to applying truth in everyday life which stems from this premise:
Everyone has their own experience and own truth. That premise produces these results:

* Whatever is right for you is right for you and is beyond questioning by anyone else.

* I can believe whatever I want, no matter how inherently contradictory or logically flawed my belief is.

* You have the right to define truth anyway you feel is appropiate, as long as you aren't imposing your view on others.

I do not believe anyone who has taken the time to study Dr. Herbert Marcuse's life, thoughts, and beliefs, could say he believed in any form of what we now call "Political correctness."

Political correctness is NOT about free speech. Political correctness is about the repression of free speech,...An attempt on mass scale to indoctrinate ignorance. Now that the liberal left is fully able to say what you can and cannot say how long will it be before they can tell you what to think?

What other political platform in the history of mankind can reduce huge aspects of their agenda into four or five word quips, (usually rhyming) onto a bumper sticker?

Portland, Oregon, where I live is full of this brand of undereducated and ignorant "Coffee house pontificates" who know exactly what they are against, (anything establishment/conservatative) yet cannot begin to verbalize any specifics of what they favor.

Bill
Portland, Oregon


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Excellent 'rant' Bill.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess I'll take your comment at face value in the kindest way possible. 

If you agree or disagree I would appreciate knowing the specifics.

Regards,

Bill
Portland, Oregon


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Bill:

'rant' I believe is the reason for your acceptance of my re. It was not a quite appropriate word, really. I said so b/c I thought that your post was in the mood of ranting, which is ok, b/c mine was also in the same mood, but I also enjoyed your qualifications of the subject, the PC, and of its users, the PCers. Very well put.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

crazyquik said:


> In other news, it's now correct to call someone an Indian again, or else the Smithsonian wouldn't have chosen the name National Museum of the American Indian.


For what it's worth, Indians have never really stopped referring to themselves as "Indians". The whole "Native American" or "First Nations" thing is a product of what Comanche political activist David 'Bad Eagle' Yeagley calls "the University Tribe".

Anyway, John Derbyshire had a good piece on PC in the last issue of the American Conservative:


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

Two exs of PC are in the fewer and fewer institutions named after people, to avoid controversy, and the avoidance of any 'black' connotation and substituting it w the enormity of the African-American appellation. It reached the dimension of TV presenters calling Vonetta Flowers, the gold medal bob-sled winner of 2002, "the first African-American woman of _*any*_ country".


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

BDS said:


> Two exs of PC are in the fewer and fewer institutions named after people, to avoid controversy, and the avoidance of any 'black' connotation and substituting it w the enormity of the African-American appellation. It reached the dimension of TV presenters calling Vonetta Flowers, the gold medal bob-sled winner of 2002, "the first African-American woman of _*any*_ country".


My pet peave also and considering all Africans aren't Black it bothers me further. I use the term Black or Black American, though I do understand the concept of the term African American as we descendants of Africa and that the government uses it as a racial term instead of one connoting an ethnic group, I feel Black also specifies that and is more specific to my heritage.


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

For Pete's sake, if I'm called and named white, why on earth wouldn't it be right to call a black, black?


----------

